# Orks Defense vs. Artillery



## KevinWI (Mar 10, 2013)

New Ork player here. What's a good defense/tactic against artillery? Specifically, Imperial Guard artillery. Going to be playing against a friend who likes to use Basilisk and Medusa artillery in his armies. What are some good anti-artillery tactics for the Boyz? 

We're still playing 5th Edition, if it matters.

Right now, I'm thinking a Kommando squad, infiltrated as close to the artillery as I can, with 2 boys with Rokkit Launchers and the Kommando Nob packing a power klaw. Although, I'm concerned that based on his deployment, I might not be able to get them that close.


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

Still playing 5th? Ok one trick you could do is ghazy or another warboss in a squad with snikrot leading a komando squad come in from the back edge and kill whatever is there, missiles don't work all that well due to the low ork ballistic skill. But once your opponent realises the dange of the snikrot/nasty boss danger to his army they only way to stop it is deploy further up the board 12" genrally . Another trip could be zagstruck and his stormboys drop them onto a tank and kill


----------



## KevinWI (Mar 10, 2013)

Battman said:


> Still playing 5th? Ok one trick you could do is ghazy or another warboss in a squad with snikrot leading a komando squad come in from the back edge and kill whatever is there, missiles don't work all that well due to the low ork ballistic skill. But once your opponent realises the dange of the snikrot/nasty boss danger to his army they only way to stop it is deploy further up the board 12" genrally . Another trip could be zagstruck and his stormboys drop them onto a tank and kill


Yeah, I think I will do the kommandos + snikrot route. I thinking I would have to infiltrate to get my Kommandos into position but with Snikrot, I can drop them in from right behind the artillery. Brilliant!


----------



## Battman (Nov 2, 2012)

It really wasn't my idea but it deffiently works, just passing ti on to another player of the orks


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

My favourite tactic to overcome artillery is to run my mobs of boys and nobz as fast as I can at the other side until the IG realise that all that dakka killing half a mob is not going to save them. Nothing is so satisfying as watching the 11 or so boyz you have left from a mob of 20 tearing into a platoon or two of IG infantry.


----------

